# Brocchi è il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Esonerato Mihajlovic.



## admin (11 Aprile 2016)

*Ufficiale. Esonerato Mihajlovic. Milan a Brocchi.*



Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Gianluca Di Marzio, sono arrivate le conferme. Da domani, 12 aprile, Christian Brocchi sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan al posto di Sinisa Mihajlovic che è stato esonerato. 

In mattinata arriverà l'ufficialità. 

Sempre secondo Sky, se Brocchi farà bene verrà confermato anche per l'anno prossimo, altrimenti si cercherà un nuovo allenatore.

Seguiranno aggiornanti.

Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/cena-berlusconi-brocchi-mihajlovic-verso-lesonero-vt35954-9.html


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

che schifo


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] puoi aprire il topic di Brocchi ?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Aprile 2016)

Dal 12 aprile il via al calcio champagne per l AC milan


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

ciao core


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Gianluca Di Marzio, sono arrivate le conferme. Da domani, 12 aprile, Christian Brocchi sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan al posto di Sinisa Mihajlovic che è stato esonerato.
> 
> In mattinata arriverà l'ufficialità.
> 
> ...



Nessun problema,tanto la stagione è finita ed a giugno Brocchi sparirà come i suoi predecessori.
E si continua con il grande cerchio della vita.


----------



## Milo (12 Aprile 2016)

Non seguo più il Milan, basta.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Come scritto nel topic precedente, adesso esigo il calcio champagne.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Aprile 2016)

Non ho veramente parole, società vergognosa


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> @Admin puoi aprire il topic di Brocchi ?



Domani si apre. Per ora continuiamo qui.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Aprile 2016)

Chitammuort


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nessun problema,tanto la stagione è finita ed a giugno Brocchi sparirà come i suoi predecessori.
> E si continua con il grande cerchio della vita.



ne sei sicuro, io ho paura di questo, dobbiamo sperare che faccia malissimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nessun problema,tanto la stagione è finita ed a giugno Brocchi sparirà come i suoi predecessori.
> E si continua con il grande cerchio della vita.



Eh, magari, ma non penso proprio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nessun problema,tanto la stagione è finita ed a giugno Brocchi sparirà come i suoi predecessori.



Attenzione, non è detto. Bastano anche solo due vittorie contro Carpi o Frosinone. 
E anche in caso di 7/ 8 sconfitte, c'è sempre la scusa che questa rosa non è stata costruita da lui e dovrà iniziare una nuova stagione per dimostrare il proprio valore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] puoi aprire il topic di Brocchi ?



Ho la sensazione che almeno li avra' un notevole "successo"


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione, non è detto. Bastano anche solo due vittorie contro Carpi o Frosinone.
> E anche in caso di 7/ 8 sconfitte, c'è sempre la scusa che questa rosa non è stata costruita da lui e dovrà iniziare una nuova stagione per dimostrare il proprio valore.



ha pure il calendario facilissimo, carpi e frosinone in casa verona fuori, questo rimane sicuro


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Gianluca Di Marzio, sono arrivate le conferme. Da domani, 12 aprile, Christian Brocchi sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan al posto di Sinisa Mihajlovic che è stato esonerato.
> 
> In mattinata arriverà l'ufficialità.
> 
> ...




Aggiornato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh, magari, ma non penso proprio





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione, non è detto. Bastano anche solo due vittorie contro Carpi o Frosinone.
> E anche in caso di 7/ 8 sconfitte, c'è sempre la scusa che questa rosa non è stata costruita da lui e dovrà iniziare una nuova stagione per dimostrare il proprio valore.



Non c'è nulla che il malefico duo ama di più di un capro espiatorio. Se farà male lo cacceranno e si passa al prossimo servo.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nessun problema,tanto la stagione è finita ed a giugno Brocchi sparirà come i suoi predecessori.
> E si continua con il grande cerchio della vita.



Contaci.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Aprile 2016)

Questo si salva solo se al posto di Balotelli Menez boateng mi fa giocare Calabria José mauri e Locatelli. 

Altrimenti rassegnamoci subito.


----------



## DannySa (12 Aprile 2016)

Messo lì ora perché in teoria avrebbe il calendario molto facile.
Questa società è allo sbando, altro allenatore esonerato, altro mediocre, ciao Sinisa.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Aprile 2016)

Giusto così, si vedeva che Mihajlovic era già stato delegittimato da tempo e lavorare in quelle condizioni era impossibile. Adesso togliamoci il dente Brocchi, il quale sono certo verrà confermato anche in caso di mancato sesto posto e piallata in finale con la Juve, ma se non altro potremo abituarci sin da subito a ciò che ci aspetterà il prossimo anno e metterci così l’animo in pace. I cuori deboli si dedichino ad altri sport mentre gli altri preparino i sacchetti per il vomito.




mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] puoi aprire il topic di Brocchi ?



perchè tanta fretta ? vuoi essere il primo a insultarlo ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla che il malefico duo ama di più di un capro espiatorio. Se farà male lo cacceranno e si passa al prossimo servo.



il problema è che ormai per quest'anno la colpa è di mihajilovic, e lui sarà il capro espiatorio dell'anno prossimo


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Giusto così, si vedeva che Mihajlovic era già stato delegittimato da tempo e lavorare in quelle condizioni era impossibile. Adesso togliamoci il dente Brocchi, il quale sono certo verrà confermato anche in caso di mancato sesto posto e piallata in finale con la Juve, ma se non altro potremo abituarci sin da subito a ciò che ci aspetterà il prossimo anno e metterci così l’animo in pace. I cuori deboli si dedichino ad altri sport mentre gli altri preparino i sacchetti per il vomito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volevo preconizzare la nuova formazza brocchiana.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Messo lì ora perché in teoria avrebbe il calendario molto facile.
> Questa società è allo sbando, altro allenatore esonerato, altro mediocre, ciao Sinisa.



Bravo! Vedo già i titoloni dopo le vittorie con frosinone e carpi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Messo lì ora perché in teoria avrebbe il calendario molto facile.
> Questa società è allo sbando, altro allenatore esonerato, altro mediocre, ciao Sinisa.



immagino gia le tabelle con la media punti brocchi superiore a quella di mihajilovic


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Vediamo se il capitone e compagnia remeranno contro Brocco.


----------



## siioca (12 Aprile 2016)

c è una coppa italia da giocare contro un nostro grande avversario,altro che stagione finita,non dimentichiamo che siamo il Milan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Aprile 2016)

Brocchi stasera me lo immagino più o a meno così


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Aprile 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> c è una coppa italia da giocare contro un nostro grande avversario,altro che stagione finita,non dimentichiamo che siamo il Milan.



Non dimenticare che eravamo il Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2016)

Cosa vuoi dire ? Oramai mi sono rassegnato e mi hanno portato via tutto ... Schifo totale e vergogna .
Ogni giorno che passa mi rincuora solo il fatto che la fine di quei due è più vicina ... Prima o poi molleranno per limiti di età , il nano schifoso magari no ma Galliani a 80anni non potrà più fare quello che fa oggi .

Aspettiamo solo sulla riva del fiume


----------



## folletto (12 Aprile 2016)

E finalmente il presidentissimo riavrà il bel giuoco e tante leccate


----------



## DannySa (12 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> immagino gia le tabelle con la media punti brocchi superiore a quella di mihajilovic



Comunque Galliani se la svigna sempre e comunque, ogni anno quando c'è da tirare le somme la colpa ricade sull'allenatore, in questo caso se Brocchi facesse bene via con i complimenti, se facesse male beh il dott. Galliani aveva ragione quando aveva fatto il nome di Marcello "primo pelo" Lippi.
Per quanto riguarda Sinisa non c'era futuro per lui qui, non è da grande squadra, come ho sempre pensato lui quest'annata se l'è goduta così com'è venuta ma non penso che si sentisse parte integrante del progetto.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Aprile 2016)

Attenzione a chi sostituirà Brocchi in primavera, perchè sarà probabilmente il nostro allenatore per il 2017-18


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Gianluca Di Marzio, sono arrivate le conferme. Da domani, 12 aprile, Christian Brocchi sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan al posto di Sinisa Mihajlovic che è stato esonerato.
> 
> In mattinata arriverà l'ufficialità.
> 
> ...



La verità è che qui a pensare al peggio ci prendiamo sempre. Sono veramente amareggiata e schifata,ormai non è rimasto proprio più nulla. Stacchino la spina perché quest'agonia in un circo senza fine è atroce. E non darei per scontato che Brocchi non resti pure la prossima stagione,eh...


----------



## Schism75 (12 Aprile 2016)

Come avevo scritto ieri, se il prossimo anno é già deciso che ci spetta lui allora sarebbe stato meglio che iniziasse subito, almeno prende confidenza con il calcio reale. 7 partite non sono poche per capire alcuni meccanismi ed evitare che perda 3 mesi questa estate. Che almeno abbia il coraggio di sperimentare moduli e buttare dentro ragazzini.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Sinisa si era conquistato una finale di coppa italia. Vergognoso non fargliela disputare da allenatore. Schifo totale per questa società indegna!!!!


----------



## alessandro77 (12 Aprile 2016)

Beh, una buona notizia c'è.. Se farà male, come probabile, almeno ce lo si leva dalle palle definitivamente


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> La verità è che qui a pensare al peggio ci prendiamo sempre. Sono veramente amareggiata e schifata,ormai non è rimasto proprio più nulla. Stacchino la spina perché quest'agonia in un circo senza fine è atroce. E non darei per scontato che Brocchi non resti pure la prossima stagione,eh...



Ma è ovvio che resti. Non credete a queste balle diffuse dai media per edulcorare la pillola.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Aprile 2016)




----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Comunque per chi aveva ancora dubbi, questo significa anche niente cessione, e via col progetto ItalcessMilan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Hahahahaha


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Questo si salva solo se al posto di Balotelli Menez boateng mi fa giocare Calabria José mauri e Locatelli.
> 
> Altrimenti rassegnamoci subito.



Ma se è stato preso appositamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre secondo Sky, se Brocchi farà bene verrà confermato anche per l'anno prossimo, altrimenti si cercherà un nuovo allenatore.



Ecco là. Già si parla di riconferma. 
Se avessero il progetto di un nuovo allenatore, nemmeno si farebbero ipotesi e si parlerebbe solo di traghettatore.

E' lo stesso ragionamento gallianesco fatto per Balotelli qualche giorno fa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Aprile 2016)

Brutto da dire, ma in questi casi dobbiamo sperare di perderle tutte.

Una sorta di chemio per estirpare questo male. 
Poi ne verrà un altro, ma almeno che ci permetta di star bene qualche mese.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2016)

Basta, ci rinuncio, questo è uno schifo. Non guarderò più il Milan, l'ho promesso e manterrò la promessa; non che questo esercizio, ultimamente, mi riuscisse difficile d'altronde.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Gianluca Di Marzio, sono arrivate le conferme. Da domani, 12 aprile, Christian Brocchi sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan al posto di Sinisa Mihajlovic che è stato esonerato.
> 
> In mattinata arriverà l'ufficialità.
> 
> ...


La morte civile


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

adesso pretendo il grandissimo gioco, voglio che con brocchi diventiamo il real madrid


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> adesso pretendo il grandissimo gioco, voglio che con brocchi diventiamo il real madrid



il real madrid di sti tempi fa leggermente schifo  comunque idem, voglio il calcio champagne.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Brutto da dire, ma in questi casi dobbiamo sperare di perderle tutte.
> 
> Una sorta di chemio per estirpare questo male.
> Poi ne verrà un altro, ma almeno che ci permetta di star bene qualche mese.



ovvio...bisogna sperare che faccia malissimo, deve fare peggio dello schifo


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il real madrid di sti tempi fa leggermente schifo  comunque idem, voglio il calcio champagne.



sempre ai quarti di cl e a 4 punti da barca primo in classifica in liga, va beh voglio che siamo come il bayern allora


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla che il malefico duo ama di più di un capro espiatorio. Se farà male lo cacceranno e si passa al prossimo servo.



Amano un'altra cosa di più: buttare via stagioni intere


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Le parole di Sinisa dopo l'esonero. QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-grazie-e-stato-un-onore-vt35961.html#post929759


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Aprile 2016)

Ottimo, speriamo che le perda tutte da qui alla fine, così ci leviamo dalle scatole anche Brocchi a velocità della luce e magari il prossimo anno ci sarà un allenatore normale


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

E la Gazza ci mette il carico da 11


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Sinisa dopo l'esonero. QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-grazie-e-stato-un-onore-vt35961.html#post929759



intanto furio fedele a top calcio dice che l'esonero è giustissimo, perchè si rischiava il sesto posto, era andato molto male nelle ultime 5 partite...che schifo di giornalista è questo qua, meno male che poi sarebbe pure milanista, ma non si vergogna??


----------



## MarcoG (12 Aprile 2016)

Quindi, nel momento più delicato della stagione cambiamo allenatore. Mettiamo in panchina un esordiente che ha poche giornate per guadagnare la riconferma.
Direi che questa è alta pianificazione..


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2016)

Da oggi tutti con l'hashtag ufficiale:

#squadradiBrocchi


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

Si parla di Stefano Nava per la primavera. Me lo ricordo commentare le partite affianco a Pellegatti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Da oggi tutti con l'hashtag ufficiale:
> 
> #squadradiBrocchi



domani arriverà l'ufficialità, il milan diventerà "la squadra di brocchi" , finalmente siamo usciti allo scoperto


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Si parla di Stefano Nava per la primavera. Me lo ricordo commentare le partite affianco a Pellegatti.



E' per caso nel giro di Forza Italia?


----------



## Jaqen (12 Aprile 2016)

L'anno prossimo altra stagione buttata.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Si parla di Stefano Nava per la primavera. Me lo ricordo commentare le partite affianco a Pellegatti.



allora sappiamo già chi sarà il dopo-brocchi. 

tanto ormai li prendiamo tutti da lì. 

p.s. come sfanculare anche la stagione della primavera che stava andando bene.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Povero Milan povero Brocchi..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Aprile 2016)

Vabbè dai c'era da aspettarselo. Mi domando però per il prossimo anno chi sarà il prossimo allenatore di ciò che è rimasto del Milan.
Forse Montolivo che diventarà giocatore e allenatore insieme.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Aprile 2016)

tragedia, che risveglio ragazzi!


----------



## sballotello (12 Aprile 2016)

Il senso di questo cambio di allenatore?


----------



## Casnop (12 Aprile 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Il senso di questo cambio di allenatore?


Verificare se questo Brocchi ha qualità per allenare il Milan pur disastrato di questi anni, e per qualità si intendono quelle di sverminare le rendite di posizione acquisite da alcuni piccoli boss di spogliatoio e consentire un doveroso ricambio generazionale. C'è da dubitare.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (12 Aprile 2016)

Partendo dal presupposto che Mihajlovic non sarebbe più rimasto, Brocchi, in questo momento, rappresenta una buona scelta, dato che se fa schifo, allora l anno prossimo già non l avremo più nel Toto allenatori. Il problema si pone se le vince tutte e anche bene, allora li bisogna iniziare a farsi due domande.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Aprile 2016)

Mi spiegate che senso ha esonerare ora Miha quando poteva giocarsi la Coppa Italia? Come lo hanno trattato male. Lo stesso trattamento che doveva subire Inzaghi dato che ha fatto più schifo.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (12 Aprile 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate che senso ha esonerare ora Miha quando poteva giocarsi la Coppa Italia? Come lo hanno trattato male. Lo stesso trattamento che doveva subire Inzaghi dato che ha fatto più schifo.



A parte la Coppa Italia, l andamento é più o meno simile in campionato, anche se ci sono stato due mesi di Mihajlovic davvero incredibili secondo me e meritava, per quei due mesi, di giocarsi il titolo.
Inzaghi non capisco perché venga sempre nominato, non é nemmeno un allenatore, non per esperienza, ma per capacità che non ha oggi. Se proprio si vuole parlare di qualcuno parliamo di Seedorf, uno che aveva capito tutto e che comunque fece benissimo nel girone di ritorno. Quella é stata una vergogna, dopo lui mi aspetto di tutto ed ecco perché non mi stupisco di questo cambio.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2016)

AC MILAN: Realizziamo i vostri incubi


----------



## milan1899 (12 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> AC MILAN: Realizziamo i vostri incubi



Manca solo Muntari....


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Aprile 2016)

Mi dispiace molto. Trattato malissimo. Ma fin dai giorni di agosto in cui i giocatori si lamentavano degli allenamenti troppo faticosi sapevo che sarebbe successo esattamente questo. Anzi, credevo prima.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Aprile 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Brutto da dire, ma in questi casi dobbiamo sperare di perderle tutte.
> 
> Una sorta di chemio per estirpare questo male.
> Poi ne verrà un altro, ma almeno che ci permetta di star bene qualche mese.



Solitamente non condivido questa filosofia... Ma non ce la faccio a sostenere questo schifo... Poi se è il nuovo giardiola lo dimostri, ma a me sembra soltanto un lacchè


----------



## wfiesso (12 Aprile 2016)

milan1899 ha scritto:


> Manca solo Muntari....



E il ritorno del figliol prodigo, Bonera


----------



## mistergao (12 Aprile 2016)

Sono scioccato. Mi aspettavo l'esonero di Mihajlovic in diretta sabato sera, o al massimo domenica, ma farlo in questa maniera, con la cena a tre mentre Miha è a Roma con la sua famiglia, rende bene l'idea della bassezza estrema di questa dirigenza. Mihajlovic non è un fenomeno, ma sta centrando la qualificazione in UEFA che, con questa squadra, è l'obiettivo più credibile. Lo rimpiazzano con un fantoccio, uno che per me riuscirà a fare peggio di Inzaghi.
Mossa totalmente insensata, fuori dal tempo, dallo spazio, da tutto. Tristezza.


----------



## J&B (12 Aprile 2016)

Facciamo sempre più ridere.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

L'unico aspetto positivo della faccenda è che è una grossa deligittimazione di Galliani e del suo operato, visto che Sinisa è stata una scelta sua.
Dopo le critiche ai giocatori e l'esonero dell'allenatore, credo che per Galliani tiri brutta aria.

In ogni caso l'arrivo di Barbara, per quanto possa avere buone idee, ha portato una grandissima confusione ai piani alti. Questo tira e molla, questo braccio di ferro tra lei (e i suoi adepti) e Galliani (e i suoi adepti) ci sta portando nel baratro.

Io davvero spero con tutto il cuore che Adriano Galliani venga fatto fuori in tempi brevissimi, altrimenti non se ne esce più e rischiamo di diventare davvero una squadretta tipo Sampdoria.
Allo stato attuale i tentativi (maldestri, per usare un eufemismo) per tornare gradualmente protagonisti (o almeno in Europa) son stati fatti, ma la VERA paura è che non ci si provi nemmeno più...


----------



## prebozzio (12 Aprile 2016)

Mihajlovic meritava di giocarsi la finale di Coppa Italia.


----------



## Il Genio (12 Aprile 2016)

Addio


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Aprile 2016)

Non capisco, quelli che non lo volevano dovrebbero essere contenti, perchè se in queste sette partite non si dimostra all'altezza, sicuramente non verrà confermato e non sarà l'allenatore della prossima stagione.
Non è meglio così, piuttosto che scoprirlo l'anno prossimo?
Tanto ormai mihajlovic la sua avventura l'aveva conclusa, l'accanimento terapeutico era solo dannoso.


----------



## koti (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> se in queste sette partite non si dimostra all'altezza, sicuramente non verrà confermato e non sarà l'allenatore della prossima stagione.


Non ci crede nessuno


----------



## wfiesso (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non capisco, quelli che non lo volevano dovrebbero essere contenti, perchè se in queste sette partite non si dimostra all'altezza, sicuramente non verrà confermato e non sarà l'allenatore della prossima stagione.
> Non è meglio così, piuttosto che scoprirlo l'anno prossimo?
> Tanto ormai mihajlovic la sua avventura l'aveva conclusa, l'accanimento terapeutico era solo dannoso.



Per una volta devo darti ragione, meglio scoprirlo (ed eventualmente liberarsene subito) che buttare anche la prossima stagione x una scommessa


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2016)

No comment, diciamo che la cosa positiva è che se fa già schifo da adesso a Giugno verrà spedito pure lui, boh non so che altro dice tuono a al sereno.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non capisco, quelli che non lo volevano dovrebbero essere contenti, perchè se in queste sette partite non si dimostra all'altezza, sicuramente non verrà confermato e non sarà l'allenatore della prossima stagione.
> Non è meglio così, piuttosto che scoprirlo l'anno prossimo?
> Tanto ormai mihajlovic la sua avventura l'aveva conclusa, l'accanimento terapeutico era solo dannoso.



ma figurati... se fa male queste partite la colpa sarà sempre e solo di Miha... a meno che galliani non caccia fuori un casino epico, questo è il lecchino personale del presidente... Dudù in confronto ha più dignità


----------



## mistergao (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non capisco, quelli che non lo volevano dovrebbero essere contenti, perchè se in queste sette partite non si dimostra all'altezza, sicuramente non verrà confermato e non sarà l'allenatore della prossima stagione.
> Non è meglio così, piuttosto che scoprirlo l'anno prossimo?
> Tanto ormai mihajlovic la sua avventura l'aveva conclusa, l'accanimento terapeutico era solo dannoso.



No, proprio no. Tireranno fuori che la situazione era già compromessa, ecc... e lo confermeranno.


----------



## unbreakable (12 Aprile 2016)

sinisa avrebbe meritato maggior rispetto e di finire la stagione..non ha mai accampato scuse e per quanto mi riguarda con quella rosa ha ottenuto il massimo..io non riesco a non tifare Milan ma proprio non riesco a trovare una sola motivazione plausibile a questo cambio di panchina..


----------



## Reblanck (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non capisco, quelli che non lo volevano dovrebbero essere contenti, perchè se in queste sette partite non si dimostra all'altezza, sicuramente non verrà confermato e non sarà l'allenatore della prossima stagione.
> Non è meglio così, piuttosto che scoprirlo l'anno prossimo?
> Tanto ormai mihajlovic la sua avventura l'aveva conclusa, l'accanimento terapeutico era solo dannoso.



Non hai capito che lui rimane fino anche la prossima stagione cosi possono giocare titolari Mexes,Boateng e Balotelli insomma le veline.


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma figurati... se fa male queste partite la colpa sarà sempre e solo di Miha... a meno che galliani non caccia fuori un casino epico, questo è il lecchino personale del presidente... Dudù in confronto ha più dignità



Se la notizia è confermata, comunque, il contratto non gli è stato modificato, quindi a fine stagione scadrà in ogni caso.
Anche seedorf era stato scelto da berlusconi personalmente eppure non è durato, quindi non è così scontato che rimanga anche in caso non si dimostrasse all'altezza.

Piuttosto in pochi sottolineano come questa sia la terza picconata a galliani in due giorni: prima la cessione di Premium che lo rende pressochè inutile, poi il siluramento di un allenatore fortemente voluto da lui e la promozione di uno che lui non voleva, preferendogli Lippi.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Se la notizia è confermata, comunque, il contratto non gli è stato modificato, quindi a fine stagione scadrà in ogni caso.
> Anche seedorf era stato scelto da berlusconi personalmente eppure non è durato, quindi non è così scontato che rimanga anche in caso non si dimostrasse all'altezza.
> 
> Piuttosto in pochi sottolineano come questa sia la terza picconata a galliani in due giorni: prima la cessione di Premium che lo rende pressochè inutile, poi il siluramento di un allenatore fortemente voluto da lui e la promozione di uno che lui non voleva, preferendogli Lippi.



ecco allora la prossima picconata vediamo di prendere bene la mira e centriamo direttamente lui


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> sinisa avrebbe meritato maggior rispetto e di finire la stagione..non ha mai accampato scuse e per quanto mi riguarda con quella rosa ha ottenuto il massimo..io non riesco a non tifare Milan ma proprio non riesco a trovare una sola motivazione plausibile a questo cambio di panchina..



Sinisa l' ha fatta fuori dal vaso piùdi una volta:

- Maleducazione con i giornalisti

- Battutine e rispostine a Berlusconi, cosa che nessuno di permette di fare

- Ha ammesso di non saper più cosa fare e di averle tentate tutte, cosa da non fare

- Ha pubblicamente criticato i singoli giocatori, cosa da non fare

Se volete vederla come "avere le palle" ok, io le vedo come stupidaggine e paraculaggine.


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sinisa l' ha fatta fuori dal vaso piùdi una volta:
> 
> - Maleducazione con i giornalisti
> 
> ...



Ma infatti umanamente mihajlovic si è comportato decisamente male, con i giocatori, i giornalisti, in alcune occasioni anche i tifosi (quando fischiavano), ma soprattutto è stato un fesso nei confronti della dirigenza.
Puoi anche guadagnare milioni di euro, ma sei comunque un dipendente, e un dipendente non si mette a fare battutine sul proprio capo...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma figurati... se fa male queste partite la colpa sarà sempre e solo di Miha... a meno che galliani non caccia fuori un casino epico, questo è il lecchino personale del presidente... Dudù in confronto ha più dignità



infatti! la gente non ha ancora capito da chi siamo commandati! da noi non c è niente di logico! fanno tutte cose senza senso! brocchi sarà confermato anche l anno prossimo! a prescindere dai risultati ottenuti! sicuro come la morte!


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti umanamente mihajlovic si è comportato decisamente male, con i giocatori, i giornalisti, in alcune occasioni anche i tifosi (quando fischiavano), ma soprattutto è stato un fesso nei confronti della dirigenza.
> Puoi anche guadagnare milioni di euro, ma sei comunque un dipendente, e un dipendente non si mette a fare battutine sul proprio capo...



Hai confermato tutto quello che ho scritto.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2016)

Sulla Gazzetta leggo che la primavera di Brocchi è sul Modello Barcellona e che è stato proprio Brocchi ad avere l'intuizione Donnarumma. 

OKKKEIIIII


----------



## wfiesso (12 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sulla Gazzetta leggo che la primavera di Brocchi è sul Modello Barcellona e che è stato proprio Brocchi ad avere l'intuizione Donnarumma.
> 
> OKKKEIIIII



Ridicolo ancor prima di cominciare... Ha la lingua piu lunga di quel
Che pensavo


----------



## Milanforever63 (12 Aprile 2016)

Ma il piano B della Gazzetta vuol dire il piano per andare in serie B ???


----------



## Julian4674 (12 Aprile 2016)

dopo avermi fatto vincere tutto e godere com un riccio, mi hai portato a sperare di perdere tutte le partite, grazie caro presidente
e dopo brocchi il prossimo lecchino chi sarà?


----------



## smallball (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Se la notizia è confermata, comunque, il contratto non gli è stato modificato, quindi a fine stagione scadrà in ogni caso.
> Anche seedorf era stato scelto da berlusconi personalmente eppure non è durato, quindi non è così scontato che rimanga anche in caso non si dimostrasse all'altezza.
> 
> Piuttosto in pochi sottolineano come questa sia la terza picconata a galliani in due giorni: prima la cessione di Premium che lo rende pressochè inutile, poi il siluramento di un allenatore fortemente voluto da lui e la promozione di uno che lui non voleva, preferendogli Lippi.



Seedorf ha un carisma e un carattere a cui Brocchi nemmeno lontanamente si avvicina,non a caso nello spogliatoio Milan era soprannominato Obama


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2016)

Ma alla Gazzetta pensano che noi tifosi crediamo a ste Lodi? Ma come non fanno ad avere vergogna.


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Aprile 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> dopo avermi fatto vincere tutto e godere com un riccio, mi hai portato a sperare di perdere tutte le partite, grazie caro presidente
> e dopo brocchi il prossimo lecchino chi sarà?


I veri tifosi non sperano mai che la squadra del cuore perda,mai,nemmeno in serie b


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sulla Gazzetta leggo che la primavera di Brocchi è sul Modello Barcellona e che è stato proprio Brocchi ad avere l'intuizione Donnarumma.
> 
> OKKKEIIIII



Entrambe le affermazioni vere.
Se vogliamo dirla tutta, poi, il primo a portare Donnarumma in prima squadra è stato inzaghi.
Fatto che dimostra che Donnarumma è forte ed avrebbe esordito indipendentemente dall'allenatore.



wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ridicolo ancor prima di cominciare... Ha la lingua piu lunga di quel
> Che pensavo



Quindi fammi capire una cosa: i giornali scrivono una cosa e automaticamente diventa detta da brocchi?



ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma alla Gazzetta pensano che noi tifosi crediamo a ste Lodi? Ma come non fanno ad avere vergogna.



Mi spieghi dove sono le lodi perchè, giuro, l'articolo l'ho letto ma ho solo trovato una cronaca di quella che è stata l'esperienza di brocchi come allenatore delle giovanili.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (12 Aprile 2016)

Allora ragazzi...calma calma calma...forse ci stiamo facendo prendere un po troppo dal cuore più che pensare con il cervello...capisco tutti che veniamo da anni difficili...ma prima di sparare sentenze su una persona che ha per il momento il solo "difetto"è quello di chiamarsi Brocchi e non Guardiola aspetterei un pò...è vero non ha esperianza però tra sei partite valuteremo il suo operato...bisogna dargli una chance così come è stata data ad Inzaghi...tanto purtroppo il mister non lo scegliamo noi, quindi....a me sinceramente Miha...non è che ha deluso, ma ha lasciato un pò di amaro in bocca per un po di errori qua e la,tipo non aver sfracellato sul muro le teste di Balotelli, Menez,Bertolacazzi e soprattutto quella di Galliani per fargli capire che quei 20MLN li poteva spendere per una rata di Gundogan o un qualsiasi altro centrocampista di fantasia, di fabbri ce ne sono fin troppi... purtroppo la rosa è quella che è, ma c'è da dire che è anche merito suo se in porta gioca Donnarumma e non Abbiati o D. Lopez...ora aspettiamo e vediamo cosa succede...poi contesteremo...prima di morire B. vuole l'ultimo tocco da maestro (dal suo punto di vista) come colui che ha trovato il nuovo Sacchi...quindi non morirà finchè non l'avrà trovato...mettiamoci l'animo in pace..


----------



## Julian4674 (12 Aprile 2016)

allora non sono un vero tifoso, ma a questo sfascio non ci sto. meglio perderle tutte, andando avanti così saranno costretti a vendere


----------



## Julian4674 (12 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> I veri tifosi non sperano mai che la squadra del cuore perda,mai,nemmeno in serie b



allora non sono un vero tifoso, ma a questo sfascio non ci sto. meglio perderle tutte, andando avanti così saranno costretti a vendere


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi dove sono le lodi perchè, giuro, l'articolo l'ho letto ma ho solo trovato una cronaca di quella che è stata l'esperienza di brocchi come allenatore delle giovanili.



Per regolamento non posso posare l'articolo, oltre a quello che ho scritto l'articolo a firma di Francesco Oddi giustifica persino il 4-0 con la Juve scrivendo che mancavano 4 titolati. 

Capisco che non vada già giudicato, ma non va nemmeno esaltato. Tutto qua.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sinisa l' ha fatta fuori dal vaso piùdi una volta:
> 
> - Maleducazione con i giornalisti
> 
> ...



Sì, ha talmente criticato i giocatori che, per una volta, la squadra era coesa. Le battutine di Mihajlovic sono state anche troppo poche, avrebbe dovuto esagerare, altroché. Cioé quel vecchio rimbambito ha avuto il coraggio di mettere becco anche quando la squadra ha fatto quei due mesi buoni, ma scherziamo?


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Ma il piano B della Gazzetta vuol dire il piano per andare in serie B ???


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Entrambe le affermazioni vere.
> Se vogliamo dirla tutta, poi, il primo a portare Donnarumma in prima squadra è stato inzaghi.
> Fatto che dimostra che Donnarumma è forte ed avrebbe esordito indipendentemente dall'allenatore.



Sé, vabbè. Sai che ti stimo e spesso condivido il tuo pensiero, però evitiamo di dire queste *********, dai.


----------



## Black (12 Aprile 2016)

che poi dicono che a Brocchi nel caso di conferma del 6° posto verrà fatto un biennale. Quindi per Sinisa l'obbligo era arrivare 3° al lecchino invece basta il 6° posto?


----------



## TheZio (12 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Se la notizia è confermata, comunque, il contratto non gli è stato modificato, quindi a fine stagione scadrà in ogni caso.
> Anche seedorf era stato scelto da berlusconi personalmente eppure non è durato, quindi non è così scontato che rimanga anche in caso non si dimostrasse all'altezza.
> 
> Piuttosto in pochi sottolineano come questa sia la terza picconata a galliani in due giorni: prima la cessione di Premium che lo rende pressochè inutile, poi il siluramento di un allenatore fortemente voluto da lui e la promozione di uno che lui non voleva, preferendogli Lippi.



Occhio che il Condor ha 99,9 vite... A l'ultimo che gli remava contro, Seedorf, gli ha messo contro l'intero spogliatoio...



ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi...calma calma calma...forse ci stiamo facendo prendere un po troppo dal cuore più che pensare con il cervello...capisco tutti che veniamo da anni difficili...ma prima di sparare sentenze su una persona che ha per il momento il solo "difetto"è quello di chiamarsi Brocchi e non Guardiola aspetterei un pò...è vero non ha esperianza però tra sei partite valuteremo il suo operato...bisogna dargli una chance così come è stata data ad Inzaghi...tanto purtroppo il mister non lo scegliamo noi, quindi....a me sinceramente Miha...non è che ha deluso, ma ha lasciato un pò di amaro in bocca per un po di errori qua e la,tipo non aver sfracellato sul muro le teste di Balotelli, Menez,Bertolacazzi e soprattutto quella di Galliani per fargli capire che quei 20MLN li poteva spendere per una rata di Gundogan o un qualsiasi altro centrocampista di fantasia, di fabbri ce ne sono fin troppi... purtroppo la rosa è quella che è, ma c'è da dire che è anche merito suo se in porta gioca Donnarumma e non Abbiati o D. Lopez...ora aspettiamo e vediamo cosa succede...poi contesteremo...prima di morire B. vuole l'ultimo tocco da maestro (dal suo punto di vista) come colui che ha trovato il nuovo Sacchi...quindi non morirà finchè non l'avrà trovato...mettiamoci l'animo in pace..



Diciamo che di principio sei condivisibile, solo che ormai la pazienza ha raggiunto ogni limite umano possibile. E credo di interpretare il pensiero di molti, se non di tutti, dicendo che non si tifa contro il Milan, bensì contro Berlusconi-Galliani, anche se purtroppo vuol dire tifare contro la propria squadra 
Nulla contro Broccolo, come nulla (o meglio poco) contro Sinisa, Pippa, Seedorf e Allegri, solo che sono stati catapultati in una situazione paradossale e non ci hanno più capito nulla..
L'unica cosa che gli imputo è che sapevano a cosa andavano incontro...


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Occhio che il Condor ha 99,9 vite... A l'ultimo che gli remava contro, Seedorf, gli ha messo contro l'intero spogliatoio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ma non preoccupiamoci troppo di questi allenatori "vittime" di Berlusconi... dobbiamo piangere noi (io almeno), non certamente loro, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

*Ufficiale. Esonerato Mihajlovic. Milan a Brocchi.*


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale. Esonerato Mihajlovic. Milan a Brocchi.*



Tanto è uguale, vediamo cosa facciamo in estate piuttosto.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

*Secondo Sky e il Corriere della Sera, Galliani era contro la promozione di Brocchi. Voleva confermare Mihajlovic almeno fino al termine della stagione.*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky e il Corriere della Sera, Galliani era contro la promozione di Brocchi. Voleva confermare Mihajlovic almeno fino al termine della stagione.*



doveva cacciare anche Galliani quindi... ma è immune


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Aprile 2016)

Mi viene da vomitare...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky e il Corriere della Sera, Galliani era contro la promozione di Brocchi. Voleva confermare Mihajlovic almeno fino al termine della stagione.*



Per la promozione di Brocchi non conta, per l'acquisto di cessi al Genoa o di mazzette a Raiola conta tantissimo e ha campo libero.

Misteri milanisti, o meglio, Italbrocchesi.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

*Alfredo Magni, preparatore dei portieri, è l'unico componente dello staff che resterà anche con Brocchi.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> allora non sono un vero tifoso, ma a questo sfascio non ci sto. meglio perderle tutte, andando avanti così saranno costretti a vendere



invece lo sei..chi spera che brocchi faccia bene vuole il male del Milan


----------



## Victorss (12 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sinisa l' ha fatta fuori dal vaso piùdi una volta:
> 
> - Maleducazione con i giornalisti
> 
> ...



Ma siete seri?? Ma siete seri veramente? 
Se siete seri non preoccupatevi, con Brocchi si torna al :
- I ragazzi hanno dato tutto
- Ringrazio e adoro il presidente è già tanto che ho da mangiare tutti i giorni e posso andare in bagno 2 volte al giorno grazie brescidende.
- Bisogna continuare a lavorare, i ragazzi lavorano bene di settimana

Ma poi maleducazione coi giornalisti? Sono allibito, allibito.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2016)

Che bello. Anche il prossimo anno vinciamo lo scudetto il prossimo anno.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Magni, preparatore dei portieri, è l'unico componente dello staff che resterà anche con Brocchi.*



Praticamente se ne vanno i preparatori atletici che avevano fatto bene, considerando i pochi infortuni e che quest'anno la squadra corre. Alla grandissima proprio. Ora chi torna, Tognaccini?


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Aprile 2016)

*Adriano Galliani non ha incontrato Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ad ha comunicato l'esonero solo telefonicamente. 
*


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Adriano Galliani non ha incontrato Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ad ha comunicato l'esonero solo telefonicamente.
> *



questi vermi in società non hanno manco il coraggio di dirglielo in faccia. paura eh?


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Adriano Galliani non ha incontrato Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ad ha comunicato l'esonero solo telefonicamente.
> *



Non c'è un briciolo di umanità, che schifo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> questi vermi in società non hanno manco il coraggio di dirglielo in faccia. paura eh?



Sinisa lo avrebbe steso


----------



## Djerry (12 Aprile 2016)

A me Mihajlovic ha imbarazzato spesso, come uomo, come gesti e come dichiarazioni.

Forse avrò standard molto elevati che richiedo agli uomini del mio Milan, sulla scia di quello che sono stati gli uomini di questa squadra in passato, ma Sinisa è stato scelto prima di ogni altra cosa per le sue doti motivazionali e per quel pugno di ferro che avrebbe dovuto raddrizzare la schiena a giocatori molli e demotivati.

La realtà è che è diventato fin dai primi giorni una macchietta, cavalcando quell'unica risorsa che l'ha portato su questa panchina con gesti plateali e teatrali proprio per avvalorare sé stesso nella sua essenza di uomo tutto di un pezzo.

Ma senza realmente incidere sullo spogliatoio e sulla determinazione della squadra, perché non è coi ritiri o questi metodi che migliori un personale non all'altezza e non credibile fin dai tempi di Seedorf.

Ed allora ecco le bottigliette che volano a bordo campo, ecco le espulsioni, ecco Ely titolare alla prima giornata perché io non guardo in faccia a nessuno, ecco Donnarumma che si scalda a Genoa per far capire a Diego Lopez che è sotto bersaglio, ecco che i giocatori fanno schifo (Empoli), ecco le sfuriate a Balotelli (che ha avallato), ecco il viso sempre paonazzo, ecco gli insulti alle giornaliste e le polemiche a Costacurta e Boban che gli fanno notare che gioca male, ecco il ritiro di una settimana.
Ecco l'approccio di uno che ha visto le bombe sopra la sua testa, ma che non vuol dire sia in grado di entrare nella testa dei giocatori coi metodi di Full Metal Jacket, tanto più se non ha idee tecniche e di campo.

Il fatto che Brocchi sia un uomo senza guizzi e che si può già sapere in anticipo parola per parola cosa dirà in conferenza stampa e nei dopo partita sarà pure un problema opposto, ma questo certo non rende Mihajlovic un grande uomo che deve essere rimpianto, tralasciando il fatto che penso non ci siano dubbi se si guarda anche il lato tecnico.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

*Nosotti (tutto pimpante):"Speriamo che Brocchi faccia bene, raggiunga gli obiettivi e venga confermato. E' un ragazzo che sta lavorando molto e sta facendo bene".*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti (tutto pimpante):"Speriamo che Brocchi faccia bene, raggiunga gli obiettivi e venga confermato. E' un ragazzo che sta lavorando molto e sta facendo bene".*



Cosa vuol dire poi lavorare molto. Lavorano 3 ore al giorno e il grosso lo fanno i preparatori.

Brocchi è il punto più basso degli ultimi 8 bassissimi anni


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'unico aspetto positivo della faccenda è che è una grossa deligittimazione di Galliani e del suo operato, visto che Sinisa è stata una scelta sua.
> Dopo le critiche ai giocatori e l'esonero dell'allenatore, credo che per Galliani tiri brutta aria.
> 
> In ogni caso l'arrivo di Barbara, per quanto possa avere buone idee, ha portato una grandissima confusione ai piani alti. Questo tira e molla, questo braccio di ferro tra lei (e i suoi adepti) e Galliani (e i suoi adepti) ci sta portando nel baratro.
> ...



Stessi identici pensieri che mi facevo stamattina


Lo spiraglio di luce è che Brocchi fallisca e il prossimo mister lo scelga Sabatini, con Galliani in pensione....Ma la vedo veramente dura


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Aprile 2016)

Vergogna.

Società ormai ridicola agli occhi di tutti.

Forza Sampdoria domenica, forza Juventus in finale di Coppa Italia


----------



## Julian4674 (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti (tutto pimpante):"Speriamo che Brocchi faccia bene, raggiunga gli obiettivi e venga confermato. E' un ragazzo che sta lavorando molto e sta facendo bene".*



si è già scatenato l'esercito dei leccac..o????


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> A me Mihajlovic ha imbarazzato spesso, come uomo, come gesti e come dichiarazioni.
> 
> Forse avrò standard molto elevati che richiedo agli uomini del mio Milan, sulla scia di quello che sono stati gli uomini di questa squadra in passato, ma Sinisa è stato scelto prima di ogni altra cosa per le sue doti motivazionali e per quel pugno di ferro che avrebbe dovuto raddrizzare la schiena a giocatori molli e demotivati.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Adriano Galliani non ha incontrato Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ad ha comunicato l'esonero solo telefonicamente.
> *



Non bisognava aspettarsi altro da chi fugge come un coniglio dopo ogni sconfitta.
Vile codardo.


----------



## zlatan (12 Aprile 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> si è già scatenato l'esercito dei leccac..o????



Guarda ho già letto un articolo su gazzetta.it, che magnifica le doti di questo nuovo Guardiola. Poi di fianco c'è il sondaggio che indica che il 95% e dico 95% dei lettori, non è d'accordo con l'arrivo di Brocchi. Ma siamo noi i ********** non loro... E tremo stasera all'idea di ascoltare la difesa da super lecchino di Suma e in subordine di Ordine.....


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> A me Mihajlovic ha imbarazzato spesso, come uomo, come gesti e come dichiarazioni.
> 
> Forse avrò standard molto elevati che richiedo agli uomini del mio Milan, sulla scia di quello che sono stati gli uomini di questa squadra in passato, ma Sinisa è stato scelto prima di ogni altra cosa per le sue doti motivazionali e per quel pugno di ferro che avrebbe dovuto raddrizzare la schiena a giocatori molli e demotivati.
> 
> ...



pensavo di non leggere post del genere e invece, gli strenui difensori delle scellerate scelte del nano ci sono ancora. Per fortuna una minoranza.
Comunque Sinisa è la stessa persona che ha lanciato un ragazzino di 16 anni, che si appresta a battere record su record su scala mondiale!!! Roba da far invidia a tutti. E' lo stesso che ci ha fatto portare Romagnoli, che non sarà attualmente un fenomeno, non sarà il miglior difensore del mondo, ma che in prospettiva è uno dei migliori insieme a Rugani. Sinisa è lo stesso che quest'anno ha comunque rivalutato un Montolivo (mediocre, non lo sopporto ma bisogna ammettere che la sua assenza si faceva sentire), capace di recuperare palloni, di essere un giocatore, ahimè, determinante per l'equilibrio di questa squadra. E' lo stesso che ha gestito alla grande Alex, facendolo tornare a livelli ottimi. E' il primo allenatore che finalmente ha capito (seppur in ritardo) che questa squadra potesse giocare con il 4 4 2, finchè reggevano fisicamente. Ha rilanciato Niang, che sta finalmente crescendo, mai fatto meglio prima d'ora. E' lo stesso che ha fatto correre questa squadra come mai avevamo visto, salvo l'ultimo periodo dove sono scoppiati più mentalmente che fisicamente. E' lo stesso che ha rilanciato Honda in una posizione in cui nessuno avrebbe scommesso e invece ha fatto piuttosto bene. E infine è lo stesso che ha dato, che piaccia o meno, una parvenza di squadra a questo branco di cerebrolesi scarsi, una parvenza di gioco, e soprattutto una maggiore solidità nel reparto arretrato. Se a te e a qualche altro pare poco, nonostante si trovasse ogni giorno sulla graticola, ogni giorno criticato dal suo presidente che ne ha avvallato due mesi prima il suo ingaggio, non ci posso fare niente, ma per me ha fatto tanto. 
Ha sbagliato? si, certamente, ha anche lui fatto errori, nei cambi soprattutto. Ma ciò non toglie che è stato un uomo vero, che non ha mai avuto paura di dire le cose come stavano senza dare alibi a quelle pippe immonde che rappresentano una maglia gloriosa. Non cercava mai scuse, si perdeva? amen vuol dire che abbiamo fatto male. Non come certuni che trovavano l'alibi del "abbiamo dato tutto", "non potevo chiedere di più ai ragazzi" ecc ecc.
Ha riportato un pò di disciplina dentro lo spogliatoio, e questo non sono io a dirlo o tu, ma gli stessi giocatori. E per la prima volta aveva compattato il gruppo, tranne qualche mela marcia che non giocando voleva mettere zizzania (vedi tammareng e compagnia). Io ringrazio Sinisa, perché ho visto una persona, che si è messa in gioco fino all'ultimo, accettando anche critiche ingiuste, colpe non sue, e ha cercato in tutti i modi di rimanere su questa panchina. Non dimentico l'esultanza del derby vinto 3 a 0. Si era calato perfettamente nell'abito di milanista vero. Ha dato più lui che molti giocatori passati indegnamente in questa società. 
Adesso godetevi Brocchi e il calcio champagne.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Aprile 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Guarda ho già letto un articolo su gazzetta.it, che magnifica le doti di questo nuovo Guardiola. Poi di fianco c'è il sondaggio che indica che il 95% e dico 95% dei lettori, non è d'accordo con l'arrivo di Brocchi. Ma siamo noi i ********** non loro... E tremo stasera all'idea di ascoltare la difesa da super lecchino di Suma e in subordine di Ordine.....



Dai non farti del male. Abbiamo già subito abbastanza 



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> pensavo di non leggere post del genere e invece, gli strenui difensori delle scellerate scelte del nano ci sono ancora. Per fortuna una minoranza.
> Comunque Sinisa è la stessa persona che ha lanciato un ragazzino di 16 anni, che si appresta a battere record su record su scala mondiale!!! Roba da far invidia a tutti. E' lo stesso che ci ha fatto portare Romagnoli, che non sarà attualmente un fenomeno, non sarà il miglior difensore del mondo, ma che in prospettiva è uno dei migliori insieme a Rugani. Sinisa è lo stesso che quest'anno ha comunque rivalutato un Montolivo (mediocre, non lo sopporto ma bisogna ammettere che la sua assenza si faceva sentire), capace di recuperare palloni, di essere un giocatore, ahimè, determinante per l'equilibrio di questa squadra. E' lo stesso che ha gestito alla grande Alex, facendolo tornare a livelli ottimi. E' il primo allenatore che finalmente ha capito (seppur in ritardo) che questa squadra potesse giocare con il 4 4 2, finchè reggevano fisicamente. Ha rilanciato Niang, che sta finalmente crescendo, mai fatto meglio prima d'ora. E' lo stesso che ha fatto correre questa squadra come mai avevamo visto, salvo l'ultimo periodo dove sono scoppiati più mentalmente che fisicamente. E' lo stesso che ha rilanciato Honda in una posizione in cui nessuno avrebbe scommesso e invece ha fatto piuttosto bene. E infine è lo stesso che ha dato, che piaccia o meno, una parvenza di squadra a questo branco di cerebrolesi scarsi, una parvenza di gioco, e soprattutto una maggiore solidità nel reparto arretrato. Se a te e a qualche altro pare poco, nonostante si trovasse ogni giorno sulla graticola, ogni giorno criticato dal suo presidente che ne ha avvallato due mesi prima il suo ingaggio, non ci posso fare niente, ma per me ha fatto tanto.
> Ha sbagliato? si, certamente, ha anche lui fatto errori, nei cambi soprattutto. Ma ciò non toglie che è stato un uomo vero, che non ha mai avuto paura di dire le cose come stavano senza dare alibi a quelle pippe immonde che rappresentano una maglia gloriosa. Non cercava mai scuse, si perdeva? amen vuol dire che abbiamo fatto male. Non come certuni che trovavano l'alibi del "abbiamo dato tutto", "non potevo chiedere di più ai ragazzi" ecc ecc.
> Ha riportato un pò di disciplina dentro lo spogliatoio, e questo non sono io a dirlo o tu, ma gli stessi giocatori. E per la prima volta aveva compattato il gruppo, tranne qualche mela marcia che non giocando voleva mettere zizzania (vedi tammareng e compagnia). Io ringrazio Sinisa, perché ho visto una persona, che si è messa in gioco fino all'ultimo, accettando anche critiche ingiuste, colpe non sue, e ha cercato in tutti i modi di rimanere su questa panchina. Non dimentico l'esultanza del derby vinto 3 a 0. Si era calato perfettamente nell'abito di milanista vero. Ha dato più lui che molti giocatori passati indegnamente in questa società.
> Adesso godetevi Brocchi e il calcio champagne.



perfetto! Condivido in tutto


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Aggiungo, che era pronto a lanciare anche Locatelli....insomma, più di questo sinceramente credo non potesse fare.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aggiungo, che era pronto a lanciare anche Locatelli....insomma, più di questo sinceramente credo non potesse fare.



sì sì credici.
lanciarlo dalla finestra forse.
Ha lanciato Donnarumma per necessità, non per mera scelta tecnica.
Ha dimostrato quanto credesse nei giovani con Mauri, Suso, Calabria ed Ely.
Lasciamo stare dai...


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2016)

Credo sia la prima volta in cui non darò il benvenuto ad un nuovo allenatore. Pure a quelli che non mi piacciono, vedi Miha, l'ho dato.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sì sì credici.
> lanciarlo dalla finestra forse.
> Ha lanciato Donnarumma per necessità, non per mera scelta tecnica.
> Ha dimostrato quanto credesse nei giovani con Mauri, Suso, Calabria ed Ely.
> Lasciamo stare dai...



Fattele due domande se non ha fatto giocare questi giocatori. Donnarumma una necessità?? e da quando? ma prima di scrivere certe cose posatelo l'odio per Sinisa. 
Fatto sta che con il tanto amato Inzaghi, nessun giovane è stato lanciato. Eppure veniva dalla primavera. Adesso vediamo con Brocchi quanti primavera ci saranno nella formazione titolare. No perché se non ci sarà nessun nuovo ingresso, allora mi chiedo cosa ci sia da criticare a miha sotto questo aspetto.


----------



## Djerry (12 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> pensavo di non leggere post del genere e invece, gli strenui difensori delle scellerate scelte del nano ci sono ancora. Per fortuna una minoranza.
> Comunque Sinisa è la stessa persona che ha lanciato un ragazzino di 16 anni, che si appresta a battere record su record su scala mondiale!!! Roba da far invidia a tutti. E' lo stesso che ci ha fatto portare Romagnoli, che non sarà attualmente un fenomeno, non sarà il miglior difensore del mondo, ma che in prospettiva è uno dei migliori insieme a Rugani. Sinisa è lo stesso che quest'anno ha comunque rivalutato un Montolivo (mediocre, non lo sopporto ma bisogna ammettere che la sua assenza si faceva sentire), capace di recuperare palloni, di essere un giocatore, ahimè, determinante per l'equilibrio di questa squadra. E' lo stesso che ha gestito alla grande Alex, facendolo tornare a livelli ottimi. E' il primo allenatore che finalmente ha capito (seppur in ritardo) che questa squadra potesse giocare con il 4 4 2, finchè reggevano fisicamente. Ha rilanciato Niang, che sta finalmente crescendo, mai fatto meglio prima d'ora. E' lo stesso che ha fatto correre questa squadra come mai avevamo visto, salvo l'ultimo periodo dove sono scoppiati più mentalmente che fisicamente. E' lo stesso che ha rilanciato Honda in una posizione in cui nessuno avrebbe scommesso e invece ha fatto piuttosto bene. E infine è lo stesso che ha dato, che piaccia o meno, una parvenza di squadra a questo branco di cerebrolesi scarsi, una parvenza di gioco, e soprattutto una maggiore solidità nel reparto arretrato. Se a te e a qualche altro pare poco, nonostante si trovasse ogni giorno sulla graticola, ogni giorno criticato dal suo presidente che ne ha avvallato due mesi prima il suo ingaggio, non ci posso fare niente, ma per me ha fatto tanto.
> Ha sbagliato? si, certamente, ha anche lui fatto errori, nei cambi soprattutto. Ma ciò non toglie che è stato un uomo vero, che non ha mai avuto paura di dire le cose come stavano senza dare alibi a quelle pippe immonde che rappresentano una maglia gloriosa. Non cercava mai scuse, si perdeva? amen vuol dire che abbiamo fatto male. Non come certuni che trovavano l'alibi del "abbiamo dato tutto", "non potevo chiedere di più ai ragazzi" ecc ecc.
> Ha riportato un pò di disciplina dentro lo spogliatoio, e questo non sono io a dirlo o tu, ma gli stessi giocatori. E per la prima volta aveva compattato il gruppo, tranne qualche mela marcia che non giocando voleva mettere zizzania (vedi tammareng e compagnia). Io ringrazio Sinisa, perché ho visto una persona, che si è messa in gioco fino all'ultimo, accettando anche critiche ingiuste, colpe non sue, e ha cercato in tutti i modi di rimanere su questa panchina. Non dimentico l'esultanza del derby vinto 3 a 0. Si era calato perfettamente nell'abito di milanista vero. Ha dato più lui che molti giocatori passati indegnamente in questa società.
> Adesso godetevi Brocchi e il calcio champagne.



Premesso che partiamo dallo stesso punto fermo, ovvero che le colpe sono prima di tutto della società.

Ma poi posso anche entrare nel merito e rilanciare con una moltitudine di manchevolezze del Mihajlovic allenatore, dall'identità regolarmente assente all'incapacità di modellare i ritmi ed i tempi di gioco in base all'esigenze, dai 4 mesi buttati via inseguendo uno schema che qualsiasi osservatore capiva che non poteva esistere alle contraddizione nella fase difensiva con le voragine davanti a Romagnoli che non può giocare con la linea bassa, dall'incapacità di predisporre un piano alternativo contro le piccole che si chiudono all'incapacità di creare movimenti d'attacco coordinati tra le due punte, dai cambi con una certa frequenza sbagliati alla mancata evoluzione degli schemi e dei concetti del 442 una volta che ci si è puntato definitivamente.

Magari passando dall'inabissamento o la mancata esplosione di molti giocatori giovani (Bertolacci, De Sciglio, Mauri, Ely, Suso, in parte Calabria e persino il Faraone ridicolizzato con quella storia dell'interno sinistro in ritiro), dalla mancata emersione di comprimari che diventavano qualcosa in più (25 giorni ben giocati da Montolivo, Honda e Abate valgono un riconoscimento così alto?), dall'assenza di quel carattere e quella grinta che dovevano essere un suo tratto peculiare se non l'unico per cui è arrivato su questa panchina.

E magari sorvolando sugli atteggiamenti discutibili delle bottigliette lanciate, delle espulsioni, degli insulti ai giornalisti, delle risposte paonazze agli interlocutori, delle critiche feroci ai giocatori, della mancata personalità nell'imporre le sue idee anche a dispetto dei voleri societari (Balotelli e Boateng avallati, caso Mexes in estate, vicenda De Jong, etc).

Ma mi limito a postare la seguente formazione e chiedere: davvero con 90 milioni liquidi spesi, 224 milioni di fatturato e 90 milioni di monte ingaggi, pur sbagliando pure tutto a livello di personale, siamo solo 5 punti sopra di loro e non poteva essere meglio in nessun caso alternativo?

Bizzarri; Cacciatore, Gamberini, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Radovanovic, Hetemaj; Birsa (33' s.t. Pellissier); Meggiorini (40' s.t. Rigoni), Floro Flores (1' s.t. Inglese).


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Premesso che partiamo dallo stesso punto fermo, ovvero che le colpe sono prima di tutto della società.
> 
> Ma poi posso anche entrare nel merito e rilanciare con una moltitudine di manchevolezze del Mihajlovic allenatore, dai giovani che si sono affossati all'identità regolarmente assente, dai 4 mesi buttati via inseguendo uno schema che qualsiasi osservatore capiva che non poteva esistere alle contraddizione nella fase difensiva con le voragine davanti a Romagnoli che non può giocare con la linea bassa, dall'incapacità di predisporre un piano alternativo contro le piccole che si chiudono all'incapacità di creare movimenti d'attacco coordinati tra le due punte, dai cambi con una certa frequenza sbagliati alla mancata evoluzione degli schemi e dei concetti del 442 una volta che ci si è puntato definitivamente.
> 
> ...




Pensa che il nuovo "guardiola" sta per riproporre lo stesso schema che sinisa ha capito, dopo un pò, essere non adatto a noi. 
Curioso di vederei il nuovo guardiola far esplodere bertolacci ( che per me è scarso forte e quindi sinisa non ha colpe su questo), e lanciare bonaventura trequartista. Curioso di vedere come gestiremo adesso niang e balo. Chissà se rivedremo nuovamente in campo tamarreng. Tranquillo ben presto vi accorgerete come sinisa ha fatto quel che poteva....tempo al tempo.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pensa che il nuovo "guardiola" sta per riproporre lo stesso schema che sinisa ha capito, dopo un pò, essere non adatto a noi.
> Curioso di vederei il nuovo guardiola far esplodere bertolacci ( che per me è scarso forte e quindi sinisa non ha colpe su questo), e lanciare bonaventura trequartista. Curioso di vedere come gestiremo adesso niang e balo. Chissà se rivedremo nuovamente in campo tamarreng. Tranquillo ben presto vi accorgerete come sinisa ha fatto quel che poteva....tempo al tempo.



Ricapitoliamo. 

4-3-1-2

Dietro alle punte ci spostano Bonaventura, giusto spostarlo in un ruolo dove è sempre stato modesto. Oppure ci mettiamo Honda, che spalle alla porta ha sempre fatto pena. Oppure non dimentichiamoci Boateng, il fidanzato dell'amica Melissa che ha risolto i problemi alle ginocchia. Oppure non scordiamoci il sogno di Silvio, Menez trequartista.

In mediana ci mettiamo un centrocampista in più, ricordate ad inizio anno? Brividi. Ad ogni modo uno come Poli torna a giocare tanto. 

Poi li davanti Bacca ed Adriano sono sicuramente in discussione, uno come Balotelli deve poter dimostrare da qui alla fine di meritare il riscatto, quindi deve necessariamente giocare.


----------



## Djerry (12 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pensa che il nuovo "guardiola" sta per riproporre lo stesso schema che sinisa ha capito, dopo un pò, essere non adatto a noi.
> Curioso di vederei il nuovo guardiola far esplodere bertolacci ( che per me è scarso forte e quindi sinisa non ha colpe su questo), e lanciare bonaventura trequartista. Curioso di vedere come gestiremo adesso niang e balo. Chissà se rivedremo nuovamente in campo tamarreng. Tranquillo ben presto vi accorgerete come sinisa ha fatto quel che poteva....tempo al tempo.



Però permettimi, non credo che il fatto di trovare degli errori o delle critiche nei confronti di Mihajlovic, che appunto secondo me ha sbagliato molto anche per suoi limiti intrinsechi, vuol dire legittimare gli errori atroci e le malefatte della società o dare per sottinteso che chi arriva dopo farà meglio a prescindere.

Brocchi, come Mihajlovic, ha bisogno della società e del personale adatto per poter dare un senso alle proprie idee. Quello che sinceramente però contesto è la presenza di idee così buone in Sinisa, come il campo ha francamente mostrato.

Ci sono allenatori diversi per squadre diverse, il segreto è trovare quello giusto in quella giusta al momento giusto.
Probabilmente Brocchi non lo sarà, ma questo non vuol dire che anche Mihajlovic non lo sia stato e fin dal primo momento.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però permettimi, non credo che il fatto di trovare degli errori o delle critiche nei confronti di Mihajlovic, che appunto secondo me ha sbagliato molto anche per suoi limiti intrinsechi, vuol dire legittimare gli errori atroci e le malefatte della società o dare per sottinteso che chi arriva dopo farà meglio a prescindere.
> 
> Brocchi, come Mihajlovic, ha bisogno della società e del personale adatto per poter dare un senso alle proprie idee. Quello che sinceramente però contesto è la presenza di idee così buone in Sinisa, come il campo ha francamente mostrato.
> 
> ...



Miha era inadatto fin dal primo giorno ed io ero li a dirlo, perchè era cosi palese che un individuo che ha cervello proprio e vuole il bene del Milan non può avere lunga vita. Seedorf l'ha provato prima di lui. 

Poi se si entra in ragionamenti tecnici è chiaro che Sinisa ha delle colpe quest'anno, ha fatto qualche errore, ma diciamocela non è mai stato supportato ne dalla dirigenza ne dalla proprietà. Ed in queste condizioni non è facile lavorare per nessuno.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però permettimi, non credo che il fatto di trovare degli errori o delle critiche nei confronti di Mihajlovic, che appunto secondo me ha sbagliato molto anche per suoi limiti intrinsechi, vuol dire legittimare gli errori atroci e le malefatte della società o dare per sottinteso che chi arriva dopo farà meglio a prescindere.
> 
> Brocchi, come Mihajlovic, ha bisogno della società e del personale adatto per poter dare un senso alle proprie idee. Quello che sinceramente però contesto è la presenza di idee così buone in Sinisa, come il campo ha francamente mostrato.
> 
> ...



Curioso di vedere SInisa l'anno prossimo in qualsiasi altra panchina. Vedremo se è l'ambiente ad essere marcio, o l'allenatore.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere SInisa l'anno prossimo in qualsiasi altra panchina. Vedremo se è l'ambiente ad essere marcio, o l'allenatore.



Quasi sicuro va alla Lazio. Tra l'altro a Roma vive la sua famiglia.

Altro ambiente per niente facile. Ma credo possa fare bene, riparte da zero e a differenza di Milano gli verranno posti obiettivi realistici.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quasi sicuro va alla Lazio. Tra l'altro a Roma vive la sua famiglia.
> 
> Altro ambiente per niente facile. Ma credo possa fare bene, riparte da zero e a differenza di Milano gli verranno posti obiettivi realistici.



Mi auguro faccia bene, così vedranno i suoi detrattori. Non è il migliore, chiaramente, ma in un ambiente marcio come il nostro nemmeno guardiola farebbe bene.


----------



## Djerry (12 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi se si entra in ragionamenti tecnici è chiaro che Sinisa ha delle colpe quest'anno, ha fatto qualche errore, ma diciamocela non è mai stato supportato ne dalla dirigenza ne dalla proprietà. Ed in queste condizioni non è facile lavorare per nessuno.



Non c'è dubbio. Penso che qualsiasi ragionamento che non mette le colpe della dirigenza ad un livello superiore rispetto a quelle dell'allenatore sia fuorviante. Fosse solo per il nesso logico che l'allenatore è a sua volta una scelta della società.

Poi non credo si tratti di una questione di supporto durante la stagione, ma caso mai un errore all'origine nella valutazione di Sinisa, che non può essere stato scelto per le doti tecniche: si è pensato che il suo carisma ed il suo carattere fossero gli aspetti giusti per rivitalizzare uno spogliatoio di amebe, e che poi il gioco e la tecnica sarebbero arrivati di conseguenza con calma e d'inerzia.

Ma la strada per dare uno scopo ad una rosa e valorizzare gli interpreti non è il pugno di ferro o i ritiri punitivi, bensì restituire la gioia di giocare e proporre qualcosa di stimolante attraverso principi ed idee di gioco evoluti.

Il fatto che Brocchi ce la possa fare è tutto da dimostrare, anzi con questo personale privo di palleggiatori in velocità a centrocampo è impossibile alla distanza dopo magari una prima scossa emotiva e di curiosità verso le novità.
Ma almeno sappiamo cosa cercherà di fare in campo e come identità, cosa impossibile da decifrare con chi c'era prima.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio. Penso che qualsiasi ragionamento che non mette le colpe della dirigenza ad un livello superiore rispetto a quelle dell'allenatore sia fuorviante. Fosse solo per il nesso logico che l'allenatore è a sua volta una scelta della società.
> 
> Poi non credo si tratti di una questione di supporto durante la stagione, ma caso mai un errore all'origine nella valutazione di Sinisa, che non può essere stato scelto per le doti tecniche: si è pensato che il suo carisma ed il suo carattere fossero gli aspetti giusti per rivitalizzare uno spogliatoio di amebe, e che poi il gioco e la tecnica sarebbe arrivata di conseguenza con calma.
> 
> ...



Il problema che in molti non hanno capito, compreso il nano, è che bisogna dare continuità! è una parola che al milan non esiste più ma è tremendamente importante. Hai preso Sinisa? bene, fallo lavorare in santa pace per due anni. Solo dopo puoi tirare i frutti di ciò che hai seminato. Che senso ha delegittimarlo già dopo un mese? nessuno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi auguro faccia bene, così vedranno i suoi detrattori. Non è il migliore, chiaramente, ma in un ambiente marcio come il nostro nemmeno guardiola farebbe bene.



farò il tifo per lui sicuramente


----------



## folletto (12 Aprile 2016)

La missione "affondiamo la nave" procede a grandi passi. Ormai è chiaro che, se non vende presto, il nano ci distruggerà, ci lascerà molto peggio di come ci ha trovato tanti anni fa. Io mi preparo al peggio e tiferò contro l'AC Nano-pelato (questo non è più il Milan)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2016)

Finalmente hanno dato a questa squadra l'allenatore più adatto. Di nome e di fatto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Aprile 2016)

Arrivederci a tutti.


----------

